# Wonders never cease



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I've heard stories about red drum beaing caught up here in my neck of the woods but have neevr seen them. Well this is really cool.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice! Too bad he's not on a beach holding that puppy.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Caught in the flats of Stone Harbor


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

They like the backwaters better, but when the time is right they will venture out front!


----------



## biggestsquid (Jan 6, 2010)

Actually Townsends Inlet was once considered the Red Fish capital of the world. It was back in the 1930 and I was surprised to read about it. Von Heilner's Call of the Surf has great accounts of fishing and camping the Jersey Coast. It is a fun read if you are familiar with the places he describes.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

http://www.strathmere.net/bossett.html

This is how the fishing used to be at Corson's Inlet.


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

They were still catching a few 'spot' drum in the forties, not many but some in the backbays, creeks and flats. Mostly disappeared in the late fifties though. Nice to see that maybe the channel bass could come back again. Once the Jersey shore development started around the start of the Korean war, fish habitat decreased, due to DDT killing mosquito larvae in the back bays.


----------

